# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Masking Agent

## heckler45_2000

Im just wondering if this would show up as a masking agent if someone took this product???

----------


## system admin

This will NOT show up as a mask. It REMOVES the drugs and does not mask them. Once used, the drugs will be gone until you use again.

bc

----------

